# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Xe tay ga Yamaha Acruzo 125 Fi Eco 2016 mới 99%

## quangcaosaigon

Hiện nhà mình đang cần bán xe tay ga Yamaha Acruzo 125 Fi Eco 2016 thời trang đời mới nhất năm 2016
Xe Trắng sần siêu tiết kiệm nhiên liệu, động cơ ECO trong hình ảnh trên.
Xe mua hầu như ít sử dụng đi ddc đúng 2100km,biển kiểm soát: 29S6 502.41 nước sơn và chất lượng còn mới nguyên mới ra ngoài hàng bóc li non,xe mới chỉ đi đc đúng 2100km nhà em đảm bảo xe nguyên bản chỉ thay dầu bảo dưỡng định kì chính hãng, hiện nay nhà em cũng mới mua thêm chiếc xe khác lên cần bán chiếc xe trên cho người sử dụng.

Tham khảo giá bán nhanh> 27.000.000vnđ liên hệ số (0948269641).
Xin cảm ơn!

----------

